# Opinions on 8's please



## mkellypc (Mar 15, 2010)

So I'm redoing my sub stage again! I've decided I going for output over sq, but would like to retain as much sq as possible. I've got .75-.9 cu' to work with. Powered by a Zapco i600 (425 @ 4ohm, [email protected] 2ohm).
I'm looking at (1) DC audio level 2 8" or (1) Sundown SA8 or (2) JBL GT84 or (2) RE rex8's. My thoughts are 2 re's will give me more cone surface area but only come in D4 voice coils so my amp will only see 4 ohms. JBL's have single 4 ohm coils so amp would see 2 ohms and still more surface area. The Sundown and DC will give me me a 2 ohm load and more excursion but less surface area. I've had a single eD 11kv2 and SI BM MKIII previously in this build. Both were down firing tho. The 8's will allow me to face them forward and I hope will give me more impact. I'm really looking to get more gut wrenching bass that I had back in the day but realize it will be limited with my space/power limitations.
Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

I have no experience with the woofers you listed, but have you considered a 8w7? The power you have would be right on the money.


----------



## mkellypc (Mar 15, 2010)

Torquem said:


> I have no experience with the woofers you listed, but have you considered a 8w7? The power you have would be right on the money.


No I havent, but i am now! A little pricey compared to the others, but no problem if it is justified.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

You have the right amount of space for one sealed as well


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been reading up on the Sundown SA-8's and they appear to be very versatile. It really seems to depend on the box design and power fed to them. Also, Digital Designs makes some pretty sick subs

personally I think I'm going to try to build a ported box for 2 SA-8's in my center console since they seem to work for my music tastes better than the SI BM MkIII I was plannin on


----------



## mkellypc (Mar 15, 2010)

Was in contact with Sundown tech today and they really frown on anything under 1cu'. I'm looking pretty hard at the JBL GTO804's now. Read lots of good stuff about them, can fit 2 in my designated enclosure size and they are single 4 ohm coils so my amp will see 2 ohms which is perfect. Not quite the excursion as the Sundown but hopefully 2 drivers will make up for it. They say you can beat on em pretty hard.


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm assuming your building a ported box?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

At or near tuned frequency excursion becomes a moot point.

The majority of the sound is produced by the coupled air.


----------



## mkellypc (Mar 15, 2010)

I hadn't made my mind up on ported vs sealed. Sundown prefers ported. JBL'S will go either way but it looks as tho I can get away with 2 sealed.
Even tho I'm 45, I can admit I'm a bass head and looking for max output. ;o)


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Jacob at sundown told me to turn about a .5cf box ported, although he told me to go a bit smaller than he told you at 1cf since mI will be running about 1000-1100 rms daily to it


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I posted in your other thread about considering the Image Dynamics ID8s, & I just now remembered the Tang Band W8-1363SB. Not sure what the TB's like as far as enclosure space, just a suggestion. 

Here's the link...

Tang Band W8-1363SB 8" Subwoofer | Parts-Express.com


----------



## mkellypc (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been looking at the ID's for the last hour or so. Not sure about the v3 or the v2. They look impressive. I'm really gettin confused!

I'm concerned about the power handling of the TB's.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

What is it you're confused about? The ID8 is only available in the v.3.

As far as power handling on the TBs, don't be too concerned about that. Just watch your amp's gain.


----------



## mkellypc (Mar 15, 2010)

fish said:


> What is it you're confused about? The ID8 is only available in the v.3.
> 
> As far as power handling on the TBs, don't be too concerned about that. Just watch your amp's gain.


I meeant confused about my different options. ie 2 jbl gto04 vs ID8's etc.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

mkellypc said:


> I meeant confused about my different options. ie 2 jbl gto04 vs ID8's etc.


Oh, I see.  It's enough to drive you crazy, huh?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/89593-box-build-l7-12-kerf-port.html

Florida *Strongman built box * * ^ ^ ^*

RE AUDIO® REx8-D4 8" SUB WOOFER CAR SUBWOOFER RE8 *new* - eBay (item 360316639527 end time Dec-04-10 14:34:11 PST)

How about 2 of these for $102.00 shipped ?

REx-8-DVC4 Ohm Car Subwoofer

wire them [ each sub ] in series and then wire both subs together in parallel for a total of 4 ohms, I believe. 





> *Zapco*_ i600_ (*425 @ 4ohm*, [email protected] 2ohm).


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

^^ I have the old RE 8's and they are great. However I have a friend that has the Rex 8's and they are junk compared to the old ones. If I was you I go with 1 sa-8 and since your in Tampa, have me build a box for you. I will make that 1 8" sound like 2 12's.


----------



## mkellypc (Mar 15, 2010)

Oliver said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/89593-box-build-l7-12-kerf-port.html
> 
> Florida *Strongman built box * * ^ ^ ^*
> 
> ...


As previosly stated, I'm looking for a 2 ohm load. That's why I'm considering the JBL's over the RE's. And I prefer to build my own enclosures. I was an installer for 20+ years in my previous life...competing at IASCA finals in the early 90's and having a few cars published in national magazines.


----------



## mkellypc (Mar 15, 2010)

I guess to make a fair comparison I should thro the JL Audio 8W3v3 x2 into the mix.


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

mkellypc said:


> I guess to make a fair comparison I should thro the JL Audio 8W3v3 x2 into the mix.


I was very surprised by what I got a pair of JL 8w3v2's to do. 1.4cu ft @38hz did a 140.5 with only an old RF 360a2 for power. You could also add the Sundown e8's to the mix. I think they are still on preorder as well. Really nice budget sub.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

You can order the Sundown SA-8 in dual 4 and have your 2 ohm load if you are only running 1, Or order 2 of them in a dual 2 ohm configuration...Either way they will POUND

Jacob was putting down a 150.9 on a single SA-8 in his jeep, and just recently I saw he posted a 151.8 with a single SA-8 but with the SPL coil in it as opposed to the regular coil they come with


----------



## mkellypc (Mar 15, 2010)

The SA-8's require 1cu' as per a discussion I had with their tech department yesterday. I just don't have that after driver and port displacement.

I'm leaning towards these in order of preference so far:

1. (2) JBL GTO-804's. They will give me a 2 ohm load, surface area of 2 drivers, seems to work well in the space I have sealed, or if I can squeeze out a little more volume in the future use ported. Able to beat on them. Price.

2. (2) ID id8's. Similiar to above but a little pricier.

3. (1) JL 8w7 3ohm is fine. 1 driver for surface area but lots of excursion. Read a few reviews that these are not great for bass heads?. Pricey. Sticks out alot and may be an issue with foot space.

3. (2) JL 8w3v3. Probably good drivers but can't reason them over first 2.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

For 8's I always liked the ED 9kv.2. Walks all over the RE8's, I started with 4 of the re8's in a ported box, swapped out the RE's for the ED's and it was night and day, more bass, better extension and lows. I then went to 3 as 4 was alittle much in my suv. But they are good subs, plenty of excursion.

I also had a 8w7 in the ho enclosure and that was nice but the box was huge for a single 8"


----------



## mkellypc (Mar 15, 2010)

BeatsDownLow said:


> For 8's I always liked the ED 9kv.2. Walks all over the RE8's, I started with 4 of the re8's in a ported box, swapped out the RE's for the ED's and it was night and day, more bass, better extension and lows. I then went to 3 as 4 was alittle much in my suv. But they are good subs, plenty of excursion.
> 
> I also had a 8w7 in the ho enclosure and that was nice but the box was huge for a single 8"


no longer made.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

mkellypc said:


> The SA-8's require 1cu' as per a discussion I had with their tech department yesterday. I just don't have that after driver and port displacement.
> 
> I'm leaning towards these in order of preference so far:
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the sa-8 V2 or the V1??
I ask because I have the V1 and directly from jacob I was told to put my driver in a box built to around .5 -.6cf tuned around 32-35hz

You keep mentioning 1cf, That would be great for me as that is about the area I have where my box is going, since as of right now I have to build the box and figure out how to take volume OUT of the box


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

the .5ft box has a nice flat freq. resp.

the bigger box gives you a big boost.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Another one to consider maybe? Similar to the RL-i8.

SSA Shop - SoundSplinter Orphan 8" sub woofer


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

stills said:


> the .5ft box has a nice flat freq. resp.
> 
> the bigger box gives you a big boost.


Hmm, Then maybe he told me to go with .5 because my setup is geard more towards SQ as opposed to SPL but I wanted to be able to have a sub that could get down with the best of them when I wanted it to...BUT blend with my front stage very well for reference listening level's

I wouldnt mind doing a 1cf box though as it would REALLY REALLY make my life easier in regards to making my box because I wouldnt have to figure out a way to remove volume from the enclosure if I built it that size, whereas with .5cf I need to take away damn near half the enclsoure volume with either wood or some other material resined into the inside of the box


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

tinctorus said:


> Hmm, Then maybe he told me to go with .5 because my setup is geard more towards SQ as opposed to SPL but I wanted to be able to have a sub that could get down with the best of them when I wanted it to...BUT blend with my front stage very well for reference listening level's
> 
> I wouldnt mind doing a 1cf box though as it would REALLY REALLY make my life easier in regards to making my box because I wouldnt have to figure out a way to remove volume from the enclosure if I built it that size, whereas with .5cf I need to take away damn near half the enclsoure volume with either wood or some other material resined into the inside of the box



given the amount of power you're using. i think xmax would be a problem for you w/ the larger box.


----------



## chapdawg1971 (Mar 8, 2010)

> Jacob was putting down a 150.9 on a single SA-8 in his jeep, and just recently I saw he posted a 151.8 with a single SA-8 but with the SPL coil in it as opposed to the regular coil they come with


That was a burp though. I would still go with the SA-8, I would try to squeeze two of them in if I could. If you're putting them in that Silverado you should have the room as I squeezed two 12" under the seat of my Titan King cab using a Chevy box before I went custom. I know the airspace is to be had.


----------



## mkellypc (Mar 15, 2010)

Well after talking to Eric at Image Dynamics I'm pretty set on using 2 ID8d2's. I was able to move my amps a little and get 1.2 cu' so I believe these will work great in a ported enclosure of this size. Also I flipped my bov over that contains my 11kv.2 to allow it to face up (temporarily) and with the seat folded up it sounds WAY better. This leads me to believe I'm on the right track with forward firing 8's.
I plan to order the ID's on Monday.


----------



## chu (Jun 4, 2009)

^^^ I too have a truck and did exactly what you're planning to do (but I have more space to work with). I have 2 id8 ported @ 35hz and I have all the low end and output that I can ask for. I really do have the best of both words atm


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

the jbl got804 is a very nice sub, but i would not put it in the spl category. i run a pair of them sealed on the sub channel of my pdx5 (birthsheet of 420). they are mounted directly behind me front seats so there are no trunk walls or rear seats to deal with. don't get me wrong, for my intended use (sq) their performance was a very nice surprise but i would not be using them for your needs.


----------

